# Is this laptop system worth buying ?



## tusharlad (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi Friends !

I also intend to buy a perfomance laptop for multimedia and graphic works
I have configured Following DELL XPS system.

Please help me making decision

If anyone of you are using such XPS laptop system then please share your experience.

Isthere any thing needed to modify ?
My budget is 60000.

Dell XPS M1530 Laptop

Total Price:  Rs  56,993 00
   (All prices are inclusive of delivery but exclusive of tax)

Base System : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo Processor T7250 	
                    2.0GHz, 2MB Cache, 800 MHz FSB 	

Operating System:Genuine Windows Vista(TM) Home Premium
                         -with AERO experience 	

Display : 15.4" UltraSharp(TM) Widescreen WSXGA+ (1680x1050)
             TFT Display with TrueLife(TM) 
Color Kits : Crimson Red LCD display with Integrated 2.0 mega pixel 
                web cam 	

Memory : 3GB (1 X 2 GB + 1 X 1 GB) 667MHz Dual Channel DDR2 
             SDRAM 	

Hard Drives : 160GB SATA Hard Drive 5400 rpm	

Hard Drive Partition : Hard Drive Partition, Primary Size 60GB in C 
                             Drive, Remainder in D Drive 	 

Internal Optical Drive : Internal 8X DVD+/-RW Combination Drive 
                                with dual layer write capabilities 	
                                Roxio Creator 10 	
Video Card : 256MB NVIDIA(R) GeForce(R) 8600M GT 

Palmrest Option : Palmrest with Fingerprint Reader 	

Wireless Network Solution : 

Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945 Dual Band 802.11a/g 54Mbps Wireless Mini Card 	

Audio Solution :

Integrated Sound Blaster Audigy ADVANCED HD Audio Software 

Bluetooth Module

Dell(TM) Wireless 355 Bluetooth Module  	

Primary Battery :

6-cell Lithium Ion Primary Battery 

Carry Case

No Case 	 
Shipment Box with No Case 

Adapter : 90W AC Adapter 

Dell Accessories:

Dell Bluetooth Wireless Headset 	

Software :

Microsoft(R) Works 9.0 (Does Not Include Microsoft(R) Office 2003/2007 Software) 	

Security Software :

McAfee(R) Security Center(TM) – 30 days trial 

Dell Services: 
Hardware Maintenance

 1-year XPS Premier Service with 1-year CompleteCover 	
 1 Year Priority PC User 24x7 Support (Round-The-Clock Technical Assistance) 	
24x7 Telephone Technical Support Hotline: 1-800-425-2066 	
Regional Support Within Asia Pacific Countries For Laptops 

Dell Services: Installation

 Basic System Installation 

Freight Charges

Laptop Batteries Carry 1 Year Warranty Only From Invoice Date 

Item included in the System :

Dell(TM) Media Direct 	

Dell(TM) Travel Remote Control 

Noise Isolation Ear Buds 	
Dell(TM) PC-Restore 	

External USB modem (WW) 	
RJ-11 Modem cable (AP) 	
Integrated 10/100 Fast Ethernet 	
1 ExpressCard Slot, (DOES NOT SUPPORT PCMCIA CARDS) 	 
Mod Specs Info (India) 	
8-in-1 media card reader 	
Binder Kit 	
Dell(TM) Keyboard with Touchpad (English)


----------



## tusharlad (Apr 27, 2008)

so many person has wiewed the thread and no one has replyed ?

Why ?

Please help me making decision.
I will be very thankful to all of you.


----------



## kumarmohit (Apr 27, 2008)

Ask them to give you warranty on battery from delivery date and not invoice date. You might lose 20 days to 1 month of battery warranty if you count it from invoice date.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 27, 2008)

HI, i got my XPS M1530 last day. I got it the second day after i payed thru credit card. I was really amazed to see the package home just after 2 days. They send it by air.
Now another production center has started at Chennai and it took just 2 days to reach me(Kerala).
Also on the very day, Dell guys from Cochin (80KM away from here) and asked if they shud come nd setup everythin for me. I said its not needed and they replied dat i can call then any time for service.
wow, its really gr8.
@tusharlad
go for T8100, as its got more cache, nd is 45 nm. It can improve batter life nd its penryn core. It performs better than even T7500 or T7600 most of the times.(or even T7700 some times)
*www.cpubenchmark.net/high_end_cpus.html

And i got the case too which i didnt order or pay. Also i got two EP 630 earbuds(they talk bout only one). Amazed !!!!!


----------



## gopz (Apr 28, 2008)

Go in for a 7200rpm hard drive. Its useful for gaming.


----------



## tusharlad (Apr 28, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> HI, i got my XPS M1530 last day. I got it the second day after i payed thru credit card. I was really amazed to see the package home just after 2 days. They send it by air.
> Now another production center has started at Chennai and it took just 2 days to reach me(Kerala).
> Also on the very day, Dell guys from Cochin (80KM away from here) and asked if they shud come nd setup everythin for me. I said its not needed and they replied dat i can call then any time for service.
> wow, its really gr8.
> ...




How did you get the carrybag free and also the earbuds. How is the system working? what about the speakers quality ? Any other pre installed softwares?

I agree with your choice of 8100 but then overall cost will go beyond 70000.
and that may be difficult.

Please give your review soon, as I am going to put my order very soon.
Thanks again


----------



## Chirag (Apr 29, 2008)

AFAIK they give case and earbuds free with every 15" system..


----------



## hellgate (Apr 29, 2008)

@dominator  congrats on ur new lappy buddy.cud u plz post some pics of ur lappy?


----------



## tusharlad (Apr 29, 2008)

Chirag said:


> AFAIK they give case and earbuds free with every 15" system..



No its not true 

Dell is not offering free carry case with XPS 1530, Check on their website

Earbuds are free ofcaurse

Can any one suggest
whether I should go with 1600 x 1050 res  or 1400 x 900

there is a great hype about the high resolution's compatibility with games.

Can we play game in a descent manner by choosing non native screen resolution.
Is it possible to do so ? how ?


----------



## tusharlad (May 1, 2008)

@dOm1naTOr

Please post review of your new Dell Lappy. I M just waiting for your review for putting order for the same. Please also coment about Screen resolution. I think you are busy with your new gadget, as you are absent for a few days.
Please reply and help


----------



## tgpraveen (May 1, 2008)

ear buds are free but they give only ONE ep630 how come u got two?


----------



## tusharlad (May 5, 2008)

Hi ! Dominator 

Every thing is finalised .

I am going to put order for DELL XPS M1530 tomorrow. 

The main confusion is to choose the screen resolution whether 1440x900 0r ultrasharp 1680x1050 ?

I have come to know  from this forum only that while gaming it will not be that good as the native res of game would be not same as the display . Is that true ?
Can we set the resolution of games so that we can play it decently on high res display of the laptop.
 will NVIDIA GEFORCE 8600M Gt justify the games at that high resolution. ?
what are the other benifits of high res display ?

Please reply soon so that I can forward my order timely.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## tgpraveen (May 5, 2008)

1440x900 ftw


----------



## gopz (May 5, 2008)

Go in for 1440 x 900


----------



## tusharlad (May 6, 2008)

tgpraveen said:


> 1440x900 ftw



Thanks for the reply.

Could you be please to tell the reason for this ?



gopz said:


> Go in for 1440 x 900



Thanks to you too for the reply.

Could you be please to tell the reason for this ?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 6, 2008)

Bout the resolution, 1440*900 is more than enuf for the 15.4" display as the 1440*900 resulution is usually housed in 19" Desktop LCDs.

It look very shard nd crisp on a 15.4" screen. So for a 15.4" screen 1680*1050 is gud only on paper and that resolution is usually housed on 22" screens.

And 8600MGT cant handle most games at that resolution nd it wont look pretty on that screen if u use lower resolutions. So opt it only if u are into designing nd animation. 1440*900 has perfect balance b/w game performance nd quality for that card.


----------



## gopz (May 6, 2008)

I agree with dOm1naTOr. 

Please post your final config here before ordering, we'll have a look and tell you if its OK.


----------



## tusharlad (May 6, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> Bout the resolution, 1440*900 is more than enuf for the 15.4" display as the 1440*900 resulution is usually housed in 19" Desktop LCDs.
> 
> It look very shard nd crisp on a 15.4" screen. So for a 15.4" screen 1680*1050 is gud only on paper and that resolution is usually housed on 22" screens.
> 
> And 8600MGT cant handle most games at that resolution nd it wont look pretty on that screen if u use lower resolutions. So opt it only if u are into designing nd animation. 1440*900 has perfect balance b/w game performance nd quality for that card.



Thanks dear . Atlast you have replied.
I understand that you are busy with exams etc.
Best of luck for ur exams and everything.

I will opt for 1440*900 res now as you say.

I also have opted for 200 GB 7200 rpm HDD.


----------



## gopz (May 6, 2008)

tusharlad said:


> I also have opted for 200 GB 7200 rpm HDD.


 
If the price difference between 320GB, 5400RPM drive and 200GB, 7200RPM drive is less...then I suggest 320GB drive, because it will run as fast as the 200Gb 7200 drive because of data density, and also draw less power.


----------



## tusharlad (May 6, 2008)

gopz said:


> If the price difference between 320GB, 5400RPM drive and 200GB, 7200RPM drive is less...then I suggest 320GB drive, because it will run as fast as the 200Gb 7200 drive because of data density, and also draw less power.



Thanks Gopz,

My processor : C2D T 8100  2.1 Ghz 3 MB catch  800 Mhz FSB
OS : Vista Home premium with aero
HDD : 200 GB 7200rpm  (Here there is the difference of Rs.1709 bet 320 
                               GB 5400 rpm & 200 GB 7200 RPM, 320 GB is coastlier)

Display : 15.4" widescreen TFT WXGA+  1440x900 true life
GPU  :  NVIDIA GeForce 8600M GT 256 MB
Memory : 3GB 1x 1GB + 1x 2GB 667 MHz Dual Channel DDR II Sd Ram
Partition : 60 GB primary in C rest in D
Optical Drive : integrated 8x DVD +/- RW combination drive with dual layer 
                     capacity Slot Load
wireless solution : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945 Dual Band 802.11a/g 54Mbps 
                         Wireless Mini Card
Bluetooth module : Dell(TM) Wireless 355 Bluetooth Module 
Battary : 6-cell Lithium Ion Primary Battery
Adaptor : 90 W ac 
Accessory : Dell Bluetooth wireless head set
                 Noice cancellation ear buds
                 Travel remote control
Softwares : Microsoft(R) Works 9.0 (Does Not Include Microsoft(R) Office
                 2003/2007 Software)
                 Integrated Sound Blaster Audigy ADVANCED HD Audio Software
Webcam:  2 megapixcel integrated in display with software

other : 	Dell(TM) Keyboard with Touchpad
           fingerprint sensor
           1 year XPS warranty with complete cover



I have choose crimson red colour.

Please give ur comment as going to put order today

Thanks


----------



## gopz (May 6, 2008)

How much is the final price they have quoted? You can always bargain with them and get goodies or discounts.

Try to negotiate with the rep and buy the 320GB drive for a discounted price. Otherwise the config looks fine to me.


----------



## tusharlad (May 6, 2008)

gopz said:


> How much is the final price they have quoted? You can always bargain with them and get goodies or discounts.
> 
> Try to negotiate with the rep and buy the 320GB drive for a discounted price. Otherwise the config looks fine to me.



this config. while doing on their site indicate  Rs. 66636. But when they send quotation they offer some 2500 rs. discount.


CAN DELL PEOPLE BARGAIN ? ITRIED FOR CARIING BAG BUT THEY SAID THEY ARE HELPLESS i TALKED WITH   ARVIND S. Inside Sales Account Manager.

wHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT Dell Bluetooth Headset. should I buy at 2750 Rs.
I have a decent Philips Headset but it is wired and without controls.

Please reply soon if you can as I will be forwarding my order in next hour.


----------



## gopz (May 6, 2008)

Dell bluetooth headset is really nice. Go for it or rather bargain with the sales rep and ask him to bundle it for free.


----------



## tusharlad (May 11, 2008)

At  last I placed order for XPS 1530 today with 
Cpu :T 8100 
Display :1440x900
Ram : 3 Gb dual channel
HDD : 250 GB
GPU : Nvidia 256 MB  etc. other config same as earlier posted

I Have to purchase bluetooth headset and not getting free is it worth buying in 2400 bucks 
Arvind please reply

Request other members too to give reply and give suggestion on my config.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 11, 2008)

why wont u get it as free? It is included ihn the package for xps m1530..
BTW 3GB they are givin is not dual channel. Its 2*1GB and 1*1GB modules...
I asked dem many times if they cud put 2*1GB in dual channel instead of such stupid combo. They said now XPS comes with minimum of this 3GB(non dual ch)... SO i opted for 4G just to have dual channel. Meybe this their new marketing technique so that everybody will ve to opt 4G.

And bout the headset,its not worth 2400 bucks is u intend on listening music on it. Its ok for voip apps. The controls buttons works only for WMP. Its very comfortable but the sound is much weak and the EP-630 bundled is 4x times better.
Get some overhead type wireless headphones within 3k from local store which wud be much better than this. The only advantage i see for this is, we can pair it with any A2DP phone(worx gr8 with my China Phone).


----------



## Pathik (May 11, 2008)

Did you try to bargain a bit? Tell them that your friend got a better bargain.


----------



## tusharlad (May 11, 2008)

ARVIND :

Why Dell website's  configuration page mention 3GB Ram as dual Channel though it is not according to you ?   How can one certainly say that the ram is dual channel or not.

also the memory od GPU Dell people say is DDR II and not DDR III

Dell has change the config from 2nd May and not giving headset bundled free.

What should I do , Upgrade to 4GB ram instead of purchasing headset ?
Is it possible to change the config. after sending Money ?


PATHIK :

I have tryed my level best for three days. I was negotiating with Mr. Arvind S. - inside account manager. But didn't worked.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 11, 2008)

The dual channel issue is ..maybe some mistake while editing the page. While i was talking to the salesperson, he clearly said 1*2GB and 1*1GB this this cud never run in dual channel unless it has a 975XPB mobo which it certainly not.[it cud run un identical modules in dual channel].

And Dell used to give GDDR2 wala 8600GT and they recently shifted to GDDR3 8600GT.
Im damn sure the one i got GDDR3 as many apps like GPUZ is showing like dat.

I dun think u can change config after sending money, but surelly can even just before transfering the amount. Coz they ll start the shipment as soon as they get da cash.

memory upgrade seems better than headset, as even a 300 bucks wired headsets sounds much better than that. Also choosing wireless N card is more future proof. U can connect to N network working at 5Ghz nd u ll get speeds comparable to cable network, though ull need a wireless N router which is becoming cheap day by day.


----------



## hellgate (May 11, 2008)

i wud like to say that 1*2GB + 1*1GB will run smoothly in dual channel mode.the G/P965 chipset does support this asymmetric dual channel mode.i've tried with 1*512MB 1*1Gb in dual channel mode and they ran flawlessly.

same is the case with HP DV6767TX.it also has 3GB of ram and it does run in dual channel.


----------



## tusharlad (May 12, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> The dual channel issue is ..maybe some mistake while editing the page. While i was talking to the salesperson, he clearly said 1*2GB and 1*1GB this this cud never run in dual channel unless it has a 975XPB mobo which it certainly not.[it cud run un identical modules in dual channel].
> 
> And Dell used to give GDDR2 wala 8600GT and they recently shifted to GDDR3 8600GT.
> Im damn sure the one i got GDDR3 as many apps like GPUZ is showing like dat.
> ...




Thanks Arvind

You r right , Dell's website config. page - learn more section itself says the fact about dual channel memory.  3GB is surely not going to give dual channel performance.

I will surely go for 4 GB 

Also I agree with N card it is better upgradation.  Can you estimate how much is the cost of N router.

Dell is charging Rs. 2754 for wireless headset. to adjust this amount I was thinking to choose 200 GB 7200 RPM HDD, what do you suggest ?

I have following two possible upgradation instead of headset's amount Rs. 2754

200 GB 7200 RPM HDD    Rs 2108  + something else  = Rs 2750           OR

4 GB dual channel Rs 1620 + N mini card 1279 = Rs. 2899



tusharlad said:


> Thanks Arvind
> 
> You r right , Dell's website config. page - learn more section itself says the fact about dual channel memory.  3GB is surely not going to give dual channel performance.
> 
> ...





I have upgraded to 4 GB dual channel Rs 1620 + N mini card 1279 = Rs. 2899
instead of wireless headset Rs. 2754.

My order has been finalised and forwarded to assimbling dept today. I have sent money through DD which reached there today afternoon. I change my config. last minute. I was informed that it would take about ten days and I expect it to be delivered around 22-23 of this month. 
Waiting curiously.. !

It cost me 64K. Howz that ??? very costly ?? 

Give your openion


----------



## tusharlad (May 13, 2008)

*Re: Is this laptop system worth b*ying ?*

Did I made right move ?


----------



## tusharlad (May 15, 2008)

Hi ! Friends

I am waiting for my lappy to arrive which is estimated on 19th but they informed that it may be delayed by couple of days due to shortage of parts supply.

Mean while i m searching for wireless router.

Can any one give suggestion about that. I have completely having no idea about that.
I have selected wireless N mini card with higher capabilities.

Can wired desktop internate is usable while one is using wireless lappy. Both together ?


----------



## tusharlad (May 21, 2008)

Hi ! All,

I was informed on 20th from dell that the delivery of machine  will delay by few days as they are experiencing shortage of graphic card supply. It is expected around 24th May.
Waiting eagerly for my machine to arrive.

What about my last upgrades, Please give your openion. : I have choosen wireless N card. Can any one gide me about router. please help me about my queries.


----------



## gopz (May 24, 2008)

Got the system?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 24, 2008)

we are expecting a gud feedback


----------



## tusharlad (May 25, 2008)

yes I have got my system yesterday 24th May.



dOm1naTOr said:


> we are expecting a gud feedback



About what Arvind ? About Router? 

By the way how is your system working ? How were ur exams ? or still going...?


----------



## alexialexander (May 25, 2008)

Hola guys ! i am going to US on 28thMay and i will be staying there or 2 months . I am planning to buy a laptop there which is good for gaming and other puposes can you please suggest a good laptop to buy unde budget of Rs70000.Thanks!


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 25, 2008)

If u are buying from Us, u shud consider Dell XPS M1730. No other brands available in India cud match it except Alienware which too is a Dell product.

@tusharlad
BTW my university xams are goin on. But still i found some time nd finished Gears of War on it. Everythin  med~high @ 1440*900 w/o AA.
Will test Crysis soon, but Crysis ll be too boring as ive already finished it 5 times in my desktop, even twice in Delta mode.

Wireless N router working at 5Ghz[802.11n] backward compatible with current 802.11 a,b,and g network are available from Linksys nd Netgear, but almost 7~8k. Wait till prices drop.
wifi n is almost as fast as a gigabit lan. But its not a gud idea to spend 8k for a N router as u can do a gigabit lan for almost free if u have a straight lan cable. Gigabit cable lan wud be more faster nd wont eatup battery too I fint the wifi useful only at my college.

I currently have 3 systems at home nd is planning for another one too. By then ill have to setup a wifi coz all those cables are really annoying. Will go for a N network if prices comes down.


----------



## acewin (May 25, 2008)

decent price, but the exact config in the final order you placed.
You have tried to get things good, congratZ on that.
we see more off it by you when you get it delivered.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 25, 2008)

@tusharlad
can u give 3D Mark 06 scores with ur new lappy? and ny other benchs too ll be welcome.


----------



## Pathik (May 25, 2008)

Aravind, what SuperPI 1M score do you get?


----------



## tusharlad (May 25, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> @tusharlad
> can u give 3D Mark 06 scores with ur new lappy? and ny other benchs too ll be welcome.



Thanks for replying Arvind.
If the routers are that costly then its better to wait for prise drop.
I will post review of my lappy soon.

all the best for ur exams


----------



## acewin (May 26, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> Wireless N router working at 5Ghz[802.11n] backward compatible with current 802.11 a,b,and g network are available from Linksys nd Netgear, but almost 7~8k. Wait till prices drop.
> wifi n is almost as fast as a gigabit lan. But its not a gud idea to spend 8k for a N router as u can do a gigabit lan for almost free if u have a straight lan cable. Gigabit cable lan wud be more faster nd wont eatup battery too I fint the wifi useful only at my college.



I havent tested much of my wireless LAN(using BSNL supplied router) for local data transfer, but internet speed is same as ethernet.

Wires do become alot messy, I tried to setup LAN using 5 port switch. There being not much power points at home(used spike buster to connect router and computer and laptop power also) it was real trouble managing so much wires, always someone or the other moved things  disconnecting the LAN


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 26, 2008)

@acewin
internet browsing speeds wont drop if u use wifi, coz the b/w of even 802.11 a/b/g networks are miles ahead of todays internet speeds. 
U can feel the network lagging while gaming or doing a file transfer. With N network, its as if u are copying from two HDDs in same PC[or maybe closer]. N network is mainly intended for gamers.

but wifi just gets rid on the lan cables na? we have to live with all the power cables nd USB ones.


----------



## acewin (May 26, 2008)

yup, I have experienced the time lag in WL at home, my roomy wanted to copy from my and 700 MB was taking 14-15 minutes unlike normal 2-3 minutes from what just using LAN switch.


----------

